
Ask HN: Switching from webdev to something else, suggestions? - csthrw
I&#x27;m currently studying CS and working since 2,5 years part time as a web dev. Started with frontend and now I&#x27;m doing fullstack JS (30 front &#x2F;70 beckend).<p>I kinda feeling tired. Always the same things, create an endpoint and implement crud operations on it.<p>I&#x27;m thinking about switching from webdev to some other area, but I am clueless to where, which areas are you working and are your happy?
======
tlack
Three suggestions:

1\. Embedded. The world is creating tons of new products with increasing
levels of technological sophistication. Much of the libraries, tooling, and
learning materials needed are yet to be created. Start with Arduino on the
ESP32.

2\. IoT security. Devices like the ESP8266 and ESP32 are quickly finding their
way into many different applications, but as far as I know, no one has vetted
their RTOS. This is dangerous because they are networked and difficult for
consumers to understand in a tangible way. Likewise how can physical security
be protected with these chips and others like it?

3\. Machine learning. Be an early adopter and discover ways to use this new
technology. There's a great-looking JS ML framework that you can use to get
your feet wet without jumping to R, C++, or Python.
[https://github.com/cazala/synaptic](https://github.com/cazala/synaptic)

~~~
csthrw
Thanks for your response.

I've though about embedded and I've already bought an ESP8266 and played a few
days with it maybe I should invest more time.

I've already played a little bit around with machine learning, completed
Andrew Ng's ML course. I'm actually really thinking about switching to ML and
try to get a new job in a few months. But I don't want to just follow a trend
because it's upvoted on HN. And I didn't really come across entry level ML
jobs, all jobs require masters or phd.

------
mooreds
I do webdev, but on a small team where we are building a product that is
actively loved by our users.

It's a whole different animal from building crud app after crud app.

I also do some work in the cloud/devops. If I weren't involved in said
startup, I would consult around moving companies to the cloud. This server
less trend has a lot of hype, and it'd be interesting to get involved, dig in
and see if it has legs.

